
Show HN: Finch.io – Fix web design bugs in real-time - degif
https://finch.io/finch-tour/
======
degif
Hey, HN!

Happy to show you the tool I'm working on! With Finch you can tweak any live
websites design and export, sync and share the changes in real–time.

A bit of history - our team of three was working for a digital agency and we
always feared those last 10% of every web project that took 90% of the time –
the moment when the website was almost done, but there were lots of small
design details that drove the designers crazy and developers devastated.

So to scratch our own itch we built Finch.

Happy to answer if there are any questions!

------
rrm1977
I am looking forward to test this tool. Does it test UX-related issues such as
hierarchy, navigation...etc.?

